# Java Script - Google Maps einbinden und Daten aus meiner Datenbank



## beta20 (3. Jul 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne Google Maps einbinden und dazu die Fusion Tabelle nutzen um die Ländergrenzen einzuzeichen.
Hierzu möchte ich gerne folgendes Beispiel nachbauen:
https://developers.google.com/maps/...ipt/examples/layer-fusiontables-styling?hl=de


```
function initMap() {
  var map = new google.maps.Map(document.getElementById('map'), {
  center: {lat: -25, lng: 133},
  zoom: 4
  });

  var layer = new google.maps.FusionTablesLayer({
  query: {
  select: 'geometry',
  from: '1ertEwm-1bMBhpEwHhtNYT47HQ9k2ki_6sRa-UQ'
  },
  styles: [{
  polygonOptions: {
  fillColor: '#00FF00',
  fillOpacity: 0.3
  }
  }, {
  where: 'birds > 300',
  polygonOptions: {
  fillColor: '#0000FF'
  }
  }, {
  where: 'population > 5',
  polygonOptions: {
  fillOpacity: 1.0
  }
  }]
  });
  layer.setMap(map);
}
```

Allerdings möchte ich, dass die Werte in der WHERE - Klausel nicht in der Fusion Tabelle stehen, sondern direkt in meiner Datenbank.
-> Also "population" oder "birds" soll dann ein Objekt aus meiner Datenbank sein.

Die Länderkürzel habe ich ebenfalls bei mir in einer Datenbank. Also Beispiel:

Tabelle: Customer
ID, Country

Faktentabelle:
Dort habe ich dann z.B. meinen Umsatz.

Ich möchte die WHERE - Klausel so anpassen, dass ich nach dem Umsatz pro Land in meiner Datenbank abfrage. Also alle Länder, die mehr als 5000 EUR haben, sollen dann eben grün eingefärbt werden.

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Thallius (4. Jul 2016)

Das geht so nicht. Du kannst nicht von Javascript aus auf Deinen Server zugreifen.


----------



## beta20 (4. Jul 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Das geht so nicht. Du kannst nicht von Javascript aus auf Deinen Server zugreifen.


Ich denke das geht. Speziell geht es um die Einbindung in IBM Cognos Report.
Siehe folgenden Link:


----------



## Thallius (4. Jul 2016)

Dann sag mir bescheid wenn du es hin bekommen hast. Bin gespannt...


----------

